# Flashlight Collectors' Survey



## CroMAGnet (Mar 13, 2005)

*Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

I was just thinking about all the nice flashlights that I have been acquiring lately and it occurred to me that I may be some kind of eccentric collector. LOL So I was wondering how many no-holds-barred hard-core flashlight collectors we have here?

When looking at groups of collectors I guess you could find everything from stamps, coins, guns and knives to artwork, cars, planes, tanks etc. Since CPF seems to be the hub of the world's flashlight community, I guess this is where the "hard core" collectors would be found. I definitely don't look at myself like this, but I can appreciate an inovative gadget or fine piece of art. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

1.
Would you classify yourself as a "hard core" flashlight collector?
What do you think makes you a flashlight collector?

2.
Do you have to have every "collectable" flashlight that has come out?
What characteristics make a flashlight collectable to you?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1. Not hardcore, but I have noticed I'm starting to drool at the sight of a T3, trying to make up some rationalization as to why I should get one when I don't need it.
I guess I'm a bit of a collector of a few things, flashlights included. In fact, I had 7 of 'em before I even started coming here.

2. No. Much as I like collecting things, they have to be special to me for my own reasons (whatever the heck that means), generally not because something is trendy or a collector's edition.
The characteristics of anything I collect usually include three main ingredients. Utility, good looks, and uniqueness. In other words, if it can be used, has a certain look (beautiful, mean, funky, etc.), and especially if nobody else or very few people have one, then it's usually for me.


----------



## Larry1582 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1.a.Yes
b.My collection

2.a.Yes, if I can afford it
b.Can't say there is one particular characteristic 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*








1. I suppose I could be called "hardcore" in that I've tried to collect all of the factory colors that the AA MiniMag came in. I have paid $40.00+ for some of my MiniMags!

2. My collecting is very limited...factory colored AA MiniMags only.

*<<<<<<ADDED 3-14-05>>>>>* 

I have acquired a lot of flashlights.....but only collect colored AA MiniMags.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

I am somewhat hardcore, as I cannot stop buying these things. This last week I bought another Arc AAA (my 8th), a Mag85, confirmed an HDS order, and received a JSB charger. I even buy back-ups for my back-ups, like having 2 unopened Q-IIIs in case my first one conks - only Freud could say why. I enjoy lights to actually use, whether its an Aleph or a nicad spotlight, so consider myself more of a user than a collector. But with this many lights, there is hardly a difference.

best regards


----------



## The_virus (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

Although my friends would say a definite "yes!" I wouldn't say I'm a hardcore collector. For example...the most expensive light I have is a VectorLite 1 million candlepower spotlight (I don't even know exactly how expensive it is since it was a gift). That still doesn't say much though, it's not a particularly expensive light compared to SureFire's offerings.

I also have yet to purchase a light that runs on 123 lithium cells...all mine are running on button cells, AAA, AA, or D. This will change very soon, this summer I will probably be buying a Nuwai Q3, Inova T3, and a Longbow Micra...but I'll get an Eco tube so it can also use AA's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Most of my collection is cheap hardware variety lights like Dorcy, plus some midrange sporting equipment brands light Streamlight, Princeton Tec, etc. Nothing I'd consider "hardcore"...my "sexiest" flashlight is an Inova X1. That'll change as I said though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I guess my friends/family would say I'm a hardcore collector just because of sheer numbers, rather than overal quality and content.

As far as collectability...I couldn't care less. I buy lights that are unique, or perform well. If anything, I buy lights more people have, just because of all the positive feedback I hear about them! For example, I've long discarded the Dorcy AAA as a POS, but with all the testimonies of how it actually performs well...I'm starting to change my mind. Performance matters the most, plus maintenance/battery cost (the main reason I don't use 123's yet). Looks...meh...an ugly light might not get my attention, but if it has a good runtime graph and nice spot...my attention might come back to it. Good thing most of the high end lights are either sexy or very utilitarian/rugged looking! Except that Haliotek...


----------



## BVH (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

Not hard core but not too far away maybe? Can't resist a Mag. Cheap, lots of great colors, relatively cheap to get 800+ lumens out of them, a unique item when cutdown and...a sleeper - HID and USL versions. Love my Li on hearts and my Mighty Thors. Want to mod my Thors to 100 watt HID when someone does a group buy. Buying a second Mag2HID and 2 USL's. On this board everyday, just about. I just love holding the Sun in my hands! Hard Core - Naw, not me.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1. I guess it depends on who you're compairing to. Compaired to the average joe with his 2D Maglite, I'm some sort of radical extremist. Looking at some of the folks on here, I'm a nobody. .

2. There are too many lights out there for me to have every one of them. If there is a light that I want, though, I'll buy it no matter what I've got to do. (patiently waiting for Barbolight MKII to show up)


----------



## turbodog (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

I collect:

1) the colored minimags, but you knew that most likely

2) interesting lights or unique lights
a) eternalight elitemax
b) opalec newbeam for minimag
c) 8aa/2d regulated drop in for 2d mag
d) everled w/ 3c mag
e) petzl zipka

3) lights I use
a) hds
b) L4
c) A2
d) tt1l and tt2l

I have sold most lights that I didn't use a lot or found to be not as interesting as I had thought:
6d mag
princeton tec 40 and 20
U2
e1e
kl1
e2e
(2) inova X1
arc aaa
arc lsh
7 watt lux v mag mod
badboy 400
badboy 650 lux3
princeton tec surge (melted!)
trek 7
3 streamlight stingers
streamlight strion
magcharger
A2 (sold and re-bought....stupid)
stoplight
hyperblaster 1r


----------



## modamag (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1a. "hard core" never, only "soft core"

1b. The urge What do you think makes you a flashlight collector?

2a. every "collectable" flashlight! That's a pretty bi list to complete. Almost as much as the 84'/85' Stars Basketball Cards.

2b. Mostly single cell so I can store them. But I'm willing to make exceptions for several superb lights such as Tigerlights, MiniHID, USL, and Polaris.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1. No
2. No
Just a user. With some exceptions, of course.
bernhard


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1a. I'd say somewhere between "no" and "almost" as far as hard core goes. I do collect but I don't spend a lot or have a roomfull. About 25 in all, I think.

1b. Someone who gathers a bunch of flashlights not entirely based on need.

2a. Not at all, never probably.

2b. Fitting in with the rest of the lot. Namely old-style police lights of various designs. Cheap, not a big market, works for me.


----------



## bole64 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1. no, but it is funny, i have a SF 6P and an Inova 5x and 3 maglites and my friends call me a freak for owning too many flashlights.
B. i would say when you start spending $40 at the least on lights and you buy lots of them.
2.no
b. a light that i want.


----------



## rikvee (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

The term "collector" doesn't sit quite right with me, even though I own way more lights than I really need.
I am more an endless 'comparer', knowing that sometimes in use, my opinions change.
I also seem to want two of everything, no doubt a psychological condition?
The lights I look for have to have: 
- great close-up beam quality (love the Surefire F04 beamshaper- should just be called 'diffuser')
- have a sun-like tint
- should be pretty and nice to touch (I know, it's flashlights we're talking, but still...)
- have reliable switching
- suitable for neck-lanyard use

I work in theatres and nightclubs, and even outdoors a flashlight comes in handy for poking around in the back of equipment racks.
By working in the entertainment industry I get lots of chances to sell the lights I don't need, so it all works out, sort of...


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1. I'm somewhat of a collector, but being hardcore would depend on who you ask or compare me to. To me a collector is a person who buys the lights to have, not because they have a use for them. As for what makes me a collector, I would have to say it's because I have more lights than I can really use.

2. Every light? No, but I do have more than I really need... there is one specific brand that I have a few "collection" lights of, and if it's from another company and lights up it is probably one of my user lights. As a general rule if I don't like a light I don't keep it, even if it is collectable.

-Mike


----------



## Andreas (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1. Not me if I were my wife would be pissed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

2. Not me if I did my wife would be pissed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif[ QUOTE ]
*Andreas said:*
1. Not me if I were my wife would be pissed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

2. Not me if I did my wife would be pissed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Oh yeah, now for the answers to your questions.....

This feels like a 12 step meeting of some kind
Hi, I'm Joe, and I'm a flashaholic..../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif

1a: Hard core, me... NO WAY ! Well, I suppose if you were outside looking in you might think so. I mean, after all, I really don't have any identifiable needs for any flashlights, but I do own hundreds. (frightening huh) I can't really pass up a nice flashlight for sale without buying one... and maybe one more for the road. In fact, now that I think about it, I've never sold a flashlight, I just keep buying. If I keep this up, eventually they'll ALL BE MINE ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

I do occassionally play with a flashlight when I first wake-up as an "eye-opener"

But I'm not addicted, I can stop at anytime. Really ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif

1b: I'm sure it has something to do with my childhood. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif I don't remember fearing the dark or being abused, but clearly this addiction is NOT normal !!! I have been fascinated with flashlights for as long as I can remember. My father was a physician and could never find a "penlight" in his labcoat or bag because I had them all !

2a: No

2b: I wish I could tell you ! My collecting seems to have two scopes, One is "smaller and brighter", (think Ichishiki) and the other is "brighter, brighter, BRIGHTER !" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif(think Maxa Beam) Most of my lights fall into these two categories


----------



## jtivat (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

You tell me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

[ QUOTE ]
*CromagNet said:*
1. Would you classify yourself as a "hard core" flashlight collector?
What do you think makes you a flashlight collector?

2. Do you have to have every "collectable" flashlight that has come out?
What characteristics make a flashlight collectable to you? 

[/ QUOTE ]
*1a:* Not really. I operate an evaluation website, so I became a flashlight collector as "part of the job". But when I see a flashlight that's old or unique at a thrift store or yard sale or something, I'll buy it if I have the money on me at the time.
*1b:* If I find something old or particular unusual, I'd consider buying it, even if it's obsolete by today's standards.

*2a:* Most definitely no.
*2b:* If I find something old or particularly unusual, I'd consider it a collectible. For example, although I'd consider an Eveready Big Jim obsolete by today's standards, I'd buy one if I saw it and had enough money at the time.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1a. Yes, I've spent way too much for some of my lights and I will spend even more.
1b. I buy, or try to buy, just about any light that catches my eye--old or new.
2a. No, I don't have to have a lot of the new lights even though I have quite a few Surefires and a bunch of LED lights. I tend to collect the old stuff. Flashlights from the 1920s through the 1950s just look cool.
2b. The looks of them: Candlelights, lanterns, wall-mounted pull-chain lights. Lights that were "hi-tech" in their day and still have a certain flair even today.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

JTivat, you have some sahweet lights! I am a hard core collector, and I cannot stop buying these things, but I dont have alot of lights, come to think of it, my collection is a disgrace, but I'll get 2 flashlights next week, so then I'll have four. I just started collecting in January, and well, I'll probably end up wasting, excuse me, SPENDING all of my money on flashlights until I die, but oh well. Here is my current collection, as I said earlier, it is small, but its growing.

On the left is the Pelican M6 LED, on the right is the Longbow micra

http://fototime.com/%7B860CC57F-D377-4D5B-B016-08B9FF747940%7D/picture.JPG 

http://fototime.com/%7B728F720E-D755-486B-94C8-31DBB5A740A3%7D/picture.JPG

-David


----------



## haley1 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

I don't think I'm hardcore, my wife does. Actually she just thinks I'm nuts, she could be right. I'm not sure why I collect lights, I've always liked them. Even as a kid I always had lights. My collection isn't of just one kind of light or period. I have some from as far back as the 20's up to the present. One of my favorites is an old miners head 6 cell from Burgess, but it won't fit in my pocket.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

1) Yep. Why? Why Not! I don't see good in the dark.

2) Every collectable? Nope can't get them before Andreas buy's them first!
And it is ALWAYS good to have a spare:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

I just scored an Eveready Big Jim lantern from Ebay. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I was given one in the early/mid-1970s as a Christmas present from Santa Clause, and I really did *love* that flashlight.


----------



## jtice (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Collectors\' Survey*

I dont really concider myself a collector, I just buy way too damn many lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Theres ones I have bought, pretty much knowing i wouldnt use them much, but just liked them.

I guess you could say I "collect" certain ones, like CPF edition lights.

hm, maybe i AM a collector,,, just last nigght i installed 2 more shelves on the wall, just to have room for the lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif






More pics of My Collection as of 5-3-05


----------

